# It's Sunday what schwinns did we find this week??? Weekley thread



## vintage2wheel (Feb 24, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/cool stuff did we find this week. Make sure to post pictures and tell us the story behind the find. 

I had a good week

Got a original paint 1940 Schwinn dx challenger with the uncommon Trojan decal and reverse paint fenders. I put the correct rear hub bars an stem and it's ready to ride. 
Some fiber wheels and another original shorty lever









Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## ratdaddy (Feb 24, 2013)

*I worked the decatur swapmeet hard*

It was very cold on friday.i got a real good two tone blue hornet with tanks and springer and a delta rocketray light.a cool old monark tanker and some early bike lights.and some old smothee hubcaps for my 29 chevy touring ratrod


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 24, 2013)

Very cool. Nice score


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 24, 2013)

*Garage sale find!*

Found this '57 Schwinn tornado at a garage sale in Burbank CA. The sweet old lady that sold it to me said it was her bike in college and that it'd been deep in the back of her garage for over 40 years. I love how unmolested it is from the grips down to the tires, it even has a Burbank library bicycle parking pass that expires in 1961.


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Feb 24, 2013)

*schwinns*

picked up a meteor and hd today


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 24, 2013)

Great Finds and great stories so far


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## jd56 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bought a 59 Corvette last August that finally arrived today.
Free shipping through a former co worker in his tractor trailer rig's sleeper. That was the original plan in the beginning to have this driver bring it back from IL. He just couldn't get dispatched a load to there with a backhaul to Va.
So 7 months later, here it is. Not perfect but another Schwinn, no less.
Serial H912717










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice finds guys, Shaun your killing me with that shorty lever and the bike.
I got his a while back but just got it assembled yesterday .


----------



## richtrix (Feb 24, 2013)

*Eden NC Swap meet find*

Picked up this sweet 59 Jag at the Cabin fever swap this weekend. It needs correct grips, pedals and front rack...Let me know if you have some to sell  It has a 2 reflector rear rack, I don't think it's correct for a 59 Jag? It's also got a Bendix, manual 2 speed and rides great.


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 24, 2013)

*A 1940 Schwinn straightbar*





I ended up with Matthew's leftovers.....


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 25, 2013)

I got my hands on one of these things.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 25, 2013)

*????*

Why is it that sometimes peoples pics show up as question marks?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 25, 2013)

*c mod*



aasmitty757 said:


> Very nice finds guys, Shaun your killing me with that shorty lever and the bike.
> I got his a while back but just got it assembled yesterday .




my old c model looks good in Oklahoma kim im glad you finally got it together


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 26, 2013)

*B1 deluxe*

Purchased a Bob restored b1 saddle with the slide rail.. Very Nice work!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 27, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I ended up with Matthew's leftovers.....




Ah man, that was a cool bike. Oh well, I enjoyed it last summer before I sold it to Matthew. What happened to it's fenders?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 28, 2013)

*got today*



    raised AS seat clamp and nos badge


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 28, 2013)

*Hers and his/hers*

I picked up this 1957 24" wasp and the 1957 26" tornado I posted earlier this week. I'm going to restore them as a matching set for my sister and her girlfriend. My sis is the shorter of the two lol.


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 1, 2013)

*Unbelievable Barn Find*

So I've been at this about 8 years, and this is by far my Best Barn Find (BBF as opposed to BFF).  It took almost a week of convincing the old folks to sell it to me !  As it looks pretty crusty, and I don't much care for restored bikes, I will be keeping some pieces and parting the rest.  Feel free to call dibs on stuff before I throw this Wildebeest to the Hyenas. (PLEASE email, as my message box always seems to fill up too fast: tocatahula@sbcglobal.net ).  I'll let the photos say the rest:
Enjoy, Pete


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 1, 2013)

*motorbike*

i pmed you about the bike .i need that tank and frame and what ever you dont want.thanks


----------



## mruiz (Mar 1, 2013)

*to onecatahula*

I will inquier the head badge? If you will.
 Mitch


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Pete 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 2, 2013)

Here it is built up a bit......


----------



## mruiz (Mar 2, 2013)

Fenders and she's done.
 Nice paint design.
 mitch


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

*Original prewar dx got today what year is it*

Pretty nice original paint.mostly still shiny.straight bar with rear kickstand serial number.b18033.has ea horn in tank.some idiot sanded some on the fenders.but it still looks great for an old bike.flying star badge


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 4, 2013)

*!*

If I had to guess I would say 1940-1943


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bike is a '39--straight down tube and built in dropstand ears one year only and first year for DX. That's a nice looking bike. I  have a '39 badged as a BFG with a springer. V/r Shawn


----------

